# Spectra Cut Plus



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Has anyone used this?

I just finished putting logos on the back of 100% nylon jackets. I specifically ordered this stuff, because it is suppose to be perfect for nylon, leathers etc.

The first time I hit it, the corners peeled off with the mylar. I hit it again....and had to fuss (with much irritation)with it to get it off. Because I hit it a second time, it shifted a bit, and left a ghost glue edge.

This is the 3rd spectra cut product Ive had trouble with. So what am I doing wrong? In all honesty I dont have time to fuss to get the mylar off and leave the vinyl behind the way its suppose to be.

Im wondering if its old stock.....something Id have to ask them at imprintables. 

Any thoughts on this problem?


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I have not used the Spectra Cut Plus... what other spectra cut products have you had trouble with? Perhaps I can relate to one of those, and can help work it backwords from there


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You do know this is cold peel stuff?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Robin said:


> Has anyone used this?
> 
> I just finished putting logos on the back of 100% nylon jackets. I specifically ordered this stuff, because it is suppose to be perfect for nylon, leathers etc.
> 
> ...


With the Spectra Plus, you should first peel the pink or clear liner prior to cutting. Then when you apply it, the first hit should be for 3 seconds at 320 degrees with a light pressure. After applying, peel cold. The cover with a teflon sheet and apply for an additional 8 seconds.

Tips: 
Make sure the pressure on the heat press is in fact a light pressure, or you will begin to see the glue press out beyond the materials edge. 

Make sure to peel the product "dead cold" after the first application.

If you cannot eliminate the glue outline, put either a plain sheet of paper or a thin dish towel over top of your design and press again for 4-5 seconds. This should clean up the residue.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the glue elimitation tips Josh. .... JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

CoolTech said:


> I have not used the Spectra Cut Plus... what other spectra cut products have you had trouble with? Perhaps I can relate to one of those, and can help work it backwords from there


the navy and columbia blue....white and black have been fine.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> With the Spectra Plus, you should first peel the pink or clear liner prior to cutting. Then when you apply it, the first hit should be for 3 seconds at 320 degrees with a light pressure. After applying, peel cold. The cover with a teflon sheet and apply for an additional 8 seconds.
> 
> Tips:
> Make sure the pressure on the heat press is in fact a light pressure, or you will begin to see the glue press out beyond the materials edge.
> ...


I followed the directions that came with the vinyl....to the letter.

My first 2 "testers" pulled 1/2 the letters off the nylon. All the sharp corners didnt stick.

Im not too worried about the glue ghosting as it is just our own jackets and not going to a customer. But I do want to be able to get the hang of this without any frustration.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I also just used the Spectra Cut plus on 15 nylon windshirts. They seemed to apply fine. But one of them has already come back with a # peeling off. I sure hope the rest are not going to follow suit. I'll never use another Spectra product with all the problems I've had with them.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've had the same issues with the Spectra Cut II which is why I prefer the ThermoFlex product.

I ordered dozen each of the same design cut in Spectra Cut II and ThermoFlex and the ThermoFlex is easier to peel and weed in my opinion.

I don't cut my own yet but wish that Imprintables carried the ThermoFlex product as I would prefer to deal with Josh when I get to that point.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

treadhead said:


> I've had the same issues with the Spectra Cut II which is why I prefer the ThermoFlex product.
> 
> I ordered dozen each of the same design cut in Spectra Cut II and ThermoFlex and the ThermoFlex is easier to peel and weed in my opinion.
> 
> I don't cut my own yet but wish that Imprintables carried the ThermoFlex product as I would prefer to deal with Josh when I get to that point.


Never had a problem with any Spectra Cut II product


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Jim for your input. I think the more opinions we have the more confused we can be lol. .............. Best wishes ....Jerry


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Thanks Jim for your input. I think the more opinions we have the more confused we can be lol. .............. Best wishes ....Jerry


this is very true!!  

Makes me wonder what I am doing different from those of you that do not have any problems.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Robin said:


> this is very true!!
> 
> Makes me wonder what I am doing different from those of you that do not have any problems.


Well, I have never used Spectra Cut Plus, and cannot speak for it.

I was only responding to treadhead and rusty, who have gone through every recent post that has the word Spectra in it, and posted the same bad report


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

CoolTech said:


> I was only responding to treadhead and rusty, who have gone through every recent post that has the word Spectra in it, and posted the same bad report


Cooltech...have you ever used ThermoFlex plus??? If not, how then do you know the difference???

Your comment about us supposedly going through every post trying to bad mouth Spectra Cut II is unjustified. I, for one, have much better things to do than trying to waste my time searching the forum for opportunities to bad mouth a product. If I have issues with a product and I run across a post about that product...I am going to say something about it. Isn't that the point of this forum? Not to protect vested interests or somebodys pet product.

There are comments and questions about the differences between these two products and the experiences people have had. Obviously, if it keeps "popping up" on the "unread posts since my last visit" section, there are questions or concerns people are having.

I have used both products side by side on the same design and felt I had something worthwhile to contribute.....contrary to your comment.

If you don't have something worthwhile to say....I suggest keeping it to yourself.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

treadhead said:


> Cooltech...have you ever used ThermoFlex plus??? If not, how then do you know the difference???


I have never claimed a difference. I only claim that I have not had any problems with SCII.



treadhead said:


> Your comment about us supposedly going through every post trying to bad mouth Spectra Cut II is unjustified. I, for one, have much better things to do than trying to waste my time searching the forum for opportunities to bad mouth a product. If I have issues with a product and I run across a post about that product...I am going to say something about it. Isn't that the point of this forum? Not to protect vested interests or somebodys pet product.


 All I noticed were 5-6 posts in a row to threads I am subscribed to. I did not search anything out. I only noticed the same product bashing in each of those threads. I am not attempting to make anything of it, just noticing the trend



treadhead said:


> There are comments and questions about the differences between these two products and the experiences people have had. Obviously, if it keeps "popping up" on the "unread posts since my last visit" section, there are questions or concerns people are having.


Fair enough. I am only posting my experience with the product. To date, I have not had any issues what so ever. That's all.



treadhead said:


> I have used both products side by side on the same design and felt I had something worthwhile to contribute.....contrary to your comment.
> 
> If you don't have something worthwhile to say....I suggest keeping it to yourself.


To the best of my knowledge, I have been posting worthwhile contributions to these exact threads. I am sorry that they contradict your opinions, but they are what I have found in using SCII. I am not attempting to make anything of it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Easy now folks. We're all here to learn about the different options and share experiences. No need to comment about how someone else posts.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

CoolTech said:


> I was only responding to treadhead and rusty, who have gone through every recent post that has the word Spectra in it, and posted the same bad report


CoolTech, if there are 5 different discussions asking for opinions on a product, I will answer each one of them, because I'm assuming they are from different people. And if they are all about the same product, then obviously my opinion will be the same for all the discussions. As somebody who has used both products, side by side, I figured I should post my opinions.

I'm not trying to bash anybody or any company. I've done a ton of business with Imprintables (spent $2,000 on a cutter), and still do business with them. Josh seems like a great guy and very helpful. But I do not personally think their line of vinyl is as good as ThermoFlex (that's the only 2 I've tried).


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

rusty said:


> CoolTech, if there are 5 different discussions asking for opinions on a product, I will answer each one of them, because I'm assuming they are from different people. And if they are all about the same product, then obviously my opinion will be the same for all the discussions. As somebody who has used both products, side by side, I figured I should post my opinions.
> 
> I'm not trying to bash anybody or any company. I've done a ton of business with Imprintables (spent $2,000 on a cutter), and still do business with them. Josh seems like a great guy and very helpful. But I do not personally think their line of vinyl is as good as ThermoFlex (that's the only 2 I've tried).


If this is the product you are referring to...

*Here*

Then, why attempt to detract from other lines...

Here is my recent success with Spectra Cut II


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

CoolTech said:


> If this is the product you are referring to...
> 
> *Here*
> 
> ...


Jim, I'm not sure what you are talking about. This discussion is about SpectraCut Plus... not DuraCut and not SpectraCut II. Those are 3 completely different products. I posted my opinion on SpectraCut Plus which I just finished a job with. But congratulations on your success with SpectraCut II.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

CoolTech said:


> I have been posting worthwhile contributions to these exact threads. I am sorry that they contradict your opinions, but they are what I have found in using SCII. I am not attempting to make anything of it.


Cooltech...you missed the entire point. I didn't say anything about your opinion of the product not being worthwhile. It is just as valid as anybody elses. My point was that your comment about me and / or Rusty supposedly "product bashing".....your words....was out of line.

Apparently, we aren't the only ones who have noticed some "issues" with the Spectra Cut II product. We were not bashing the product...only pointing out some issues. As somebody who uses Spectra Cut II, I would think that you would want to be aware of any potential problems that may "pop up" with the product. Batch variations occur all the time and even though the product we are using at the time may be fine somebody out there other than ourselves may get a batch of product that we all need to be aware of.

I recently experienced this exact problem with IronAll.

Again, I thought this was the purpose of this thread??


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

CoolTech said:


> If this is the product you are referring to...
> 
> *Here*
> 
> ...


I think it was quite clear that Rusty was referring to Spectra Cut Plus......

Also, I don't recall anybody saying that Spectra Cut II did not work or that is was a bad product. I too used it and the product looked great after all was said and done....as your photos illustrate. However, this does not mean that it wasn't more difficult to get these results than using another product. 

In my case, the end results of both products looked great....it was just that I had more difficulty with the Spectra Cut II product (yes...following the directions) during the process of getting those results.

I'm not really sure what the issue is here. If somebody on the forum says that they are having trouble....it is not our position to challenge them and say that they are not. Rather, we should be offering suggestions and asking questions to help that person perhaps find out what the issue is.....method or material.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

OK, enough.. The idea of this forum is to assist people in their quest to find solutions to problems and to learn about the industry. You all may use products and have a problem with that product and one of us will try to help you understand how to us the product so it works for you. Some of you have a product that is fantastic to work with and want to share that knowledge with others. I have had both with my discussions of iron all. Still some of you have problems with its use. If you state the problem I and others will attempt to help you. If you still don't get it then I would expect you to move on. It is not fair to the companies that sell this product that they get bashed to use the words of some or to get into heated discussions. I would expect that you contact the companies who sold you the product and get assistance as I have done with every product I have bought and had problems with.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Lou, I don't see a problem with giving a negative review of a product. It's done on here all the time. Some people don't like Gildan. Some don't like American Apparel. And they all share their views without getting reprimanded. I sure wish I would have read more reviews on vinyl before I bought a couple hundred dollars worth of the Spectra line. It would have saved me a lot of money and customers. We're just here to share our experiences, and not all experiences are positive.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think everyone has stated their opinion on this issue and visiting it further is not going to help the forums purpose. I like the product and have had great luck with it myself. I don't feel a need to go any further than that. I agree that bashing a company's product is not what the forums are intended to be used for. I think free enterprise will win out. If you like the product then use it, If not buy something else. I think having a heated discussion over a product is not going to help anyone's purpose, unless your purpose is to make each other angry. We should agree to diagree and move on. I wish you all agreat day and a better tomorrow. I don't like to get on a soap box, and have no authority to do so, but seeing a great place like the forums going in a area it shouldn't makes me jump on the box. ........... Let's all be happy. .... JB


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I think constructive criticism of a product is great, and I think that it's nice to have a side by side comparison of two leading products. However, I don't think its cool to continually belittle a product, when you have not contacted the source from which you received it. I will gladly walk anyone through (via phone) the proper application of Spectracut II, Duracut, Spectracut Plus or any other product that I represent. If I cannot get the product to work for you, I will replace it or give you your money back. Trust me, I know there is such a thing as bad batches of material....whether Thermoflex, Spectra, or any other line...there are bad batches. Product can be overlaminated...so while one batch of white works fine another might not.... 

I do however think its common courtesy to give me a call, and let me attempt to fix your problem or at least give you you're money back. I do not represent product that I haven't personally used and/or tested. I have been selling Spectracut II for 5 years, I know it works - I have hundreds of customers that order it every month, I know it works. 

All that to say, I'd be ignorant to say that some customers don't switch to Thermoflex and vice versa (to each his own). But all I'm asking is that you at least respect me and the integrity that I try to bring to my work and this forum. I will take care of your problems and work with you to reach a satisfactory solution, but I don't think its fair to continually give a negative review of a product - whether mine or someone else's. 

Call me and let me help - then post your overall experience.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Josh, I think your response was needed and wanted by many members of the forums. I also think you just helped prove my point , that sticking with a reputable company will ultimately give you the best service. I was glad you joined in on this post and when or if your critics contact you, I hope they post the fact that you made the effort to helpor to compensate with the same vigor as they posted their feelings of the products short commings. Thanks again Josh. ............. JB


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Josh, thanks for your reply. If I have any more problems with the Spectra line in the future, I will give you a call.

Can you answer one question that there's been some controversy over here? Is the glue supposed to be "squeezed" out around the edges of the vinyl? Or does that mean you are using too much pressure? or heat?

thanks


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

rusty said:


> Josh, thanks for your reply. If I have any more problems with the Spectra line in the future, I will give you a call.
> 
> Can you answer one question that there's been some controversy over here? Is the glue supposed to be "squeezed" out around the edges of the vinyl? Or does that mean you are using too much pressure? or heat?
> 
> thanks


The glue is not necessarily supposed to squeeze out. The reason that it does is because there is too much pressure being applied. Given that you are applying to a nylon material with the Cut Plus rather than a cotton or poly, the adhesive has nowhere to go but "out" when to much pressure is applied. With a cotton/poly the adhesive would just penetrate the fabric sothis isn't a big problem. To fix the glue issue...lessen the pressure and/or follow one of the tips posted on my first post in this thread. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mickipke (Jul 5, 2006)

I have been having a terrible time with the Spectra Cut II. Ruined quite a few shirts. Josh has been responding but nothing seems to help. Followed all the suggestions and instructions to a T. I'm just too frustrated at this point to keep using is.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just for the record, all reviews of a product are welcome in this forum. Good, bad, ugly, glowing recommendations, etc.

However, we don't allow "company bashing" which is more of a rant about a particular company or company's product. I don't think "bashing" was done in this thread, but I do think it's good that people follow up with the company to try to get the issue resolved.

As Josh stated, everyone has different preferences. I don't think any company thinks that every customer will love their product  Some will prefer a different brand or style.

As long as we're being professional about our comparisons and opinions, and not just looking to belittle a product, I think it only helps people make informed decisions.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I was glad you joined in on this post and when or if your critics contact you


This is part of the entire problem here!!! It seems that everybody....or most...people are jumping on the band wagon that we are "bashing" the product. WE ARE NOT!! There are differences between them just like there are differences between IronAll and Transjet II. I don't see anybody getting bent out of shape when half the forum posts glowing reports on the IronAll over the Transjet II (which is carried by Imprintables) when Imprintables wasn't yet carrying the Ironall / Jetflex product?. 

If I have problems with a product...I AM going to state my opinion regardless of whether it offends people or not. I will be respectful and not "trash" anybody as I have always been but not everything is going to be positive....we need to accept that. The whole idea of taking it private if it is negative but posting it if it is positive is ridiculous for this type of forum.

NOBODY HAS BEEN A CRITIC OF JOSH!!!! He has been nothing but helpful on this forum. I even stated in one of my posts...if anybody cared to read the posts and not what they wanted to read.....that I wish Josh carried ThermoFlex because when I actually started buying and cutting my own I would like to be able to purchase it from him. That doesn't seem very critical to me.

The entire issue started when somebody accused some of us of going from thread to thread bashing the product. That is the issue here!! Why does'nt somebody address that??

NOBODY IS BASHING THE PRODUCT!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

It wasn't so much as bashing the product it was that it seemed to get heated between the members.. I am sure that is something we don't want. I would be the first to tell you if I had problems with a product I do believe if you have a problem with a product then you try to resolve it with whoever you bought it from.. If I was to say Spectra Cut Is really bad product and I would suggest everyone not use it. But I did not say why I thought it was a bad product. I would be doing the product and the company that sold it to me a disservice. What i should do first is contact the company and discuss the issues I am having with the product. I know I have influenced a number of people here on the forum and I need to be careful what I say. if I had a problem and it was not resolved by the means I am discussing here i may make a statement to the effect that I had a problem with the product and the company could not or would not resolve it. And also ask if anyone else had such an issue.. By the way I have not had a problem with specta cut.. I totally agree with Rodney...


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

badalou said:


> It wasn't so much as bashing the product it was that it seemed to get heated between the members.. I am sure that is something we don't want.


I agree with that.........

I've said my piece....time to move on!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> It seems that everybody....or most...people are jumping on the band wagon that we are "bashing" the product. WE ARE NOT!


Reading through the posts, I wouldn't say it was most by any means 



> . I don't see anybody getting bent out of shape when half the forum posts glowing reports on the IronAll over the Transjet II (which is carried by Imprintables) when Imprintables wasn't yet carrying the Ironall / Jetflex product?


There were definitely posts that voiced a preference over transjet (or other inkjet transfers) over ironall at first. Then the ironall wave just took over 



> If I have problems with a product...I AM going to state my opinion regardless of whether it offends people or not. I will be respectful and not "trash" anybody


That's all that we ask 



> not everything is going to be positive....we need to accept that. The whole idea of taking it private if it is negative but posting it if it is positive is ridiculous for this type of forum.


While I don't think it's helpful or respectful to call someone elses opinion "ridiculous", I don't think all reviews are required to be positive or glowing. 

There are lots of people that have expressed negative views of different products and vendors here in the forums. It's just the "way" that it's done that makes the difference.



> The entire issue started when somebody accused some of us of going from thread to thread bashing the product. That is the issue here!! Why does'nt somebody address that??


If you have problems with another member's post, whether it be a rude post, accusations, etc, you should definitely click the "Report Bad Post" link next to the post instead of responding and fueling the issue.

Trust me, I know that's not always easy to do, I just wanted to point out that that's what the link is for 

There was no need to continue to address it because it was worked out between the two members.

That being said, I think you summed it up very well 



> time to move on


----------



## mickipke (Jul 5, 2006)

After my post Josh called me personally to tell me to return the prodouct at his expense. I can honestly say that I haven't had this type of service from another company. He goes the extra mile and then some. Keep working with him and he will either fix it or make it right.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

mickipke said:


> After my post Josh called me personally to tell me to return the prodouct at his expense. I can honestly say that I haven't had this type of service from another company. He goes the extra mile and then some. Keep working with him and he will either fix it or make it right.


This is why I will buy my cutter and supplies from him when I am in position to do so....


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Rodney said:


> That being said, I think you summed it up very well


Amen....


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lot's of discussion on this one!

I have actually USED (and continue to use) Cut Plus!!!!  The 1st time I tried it, it was horrible! My cutter speed was too fast & downforce was to great for such a thin product. The blade kept ripping through & pulling the roll away from the cutter. SOOOOO . . . I called Josh! It was my 1st call to Imprintables, as i was brand new to the cutting game.

Josh instructed me to slow my cutting speed & decrease my force in a couple different combinations. I did it until I found a speed/force combo that works for me regularly now. It's rather slow cutting, compared to Cut II. But, it gets the job done.

I always use light to medium pressure on the press. So, I have not experienced extra glue squezzing out on the side of my transfers. 

I have pressed it onto cotton, 50/50, & nylon: NO RETURNS FOR VINYL FALLING OFF!!! I've layered it with Cut II, Cut, Gold Foil, & Super Suede - no problems yet.

All tha being said, once my stock is used up, I'll be re-ordering those colors in Cut II and staying away from nylon altogther.  Just a business decision on my part. But, I don't like having to peel the pink film from the Cut Plus & trying to managing it while managing the actual vinyl as well. And, again, the slow speeds are less than desireable. 

I hope that adds to the original question.

Aamon


----------

